# anyone tan/work with cow hides?



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

In a couple of weeks we are going to butcher a young bull for the freezer. He's a beautiful curly dun and I'd like to have the hide tanned with the hair on. Then have that made into a western style vest or maybe even a coat. 

Anyone do such work or maybe you can point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You might try googling Tandy leather company. Years ago they sold a home tanning kit that come with all the chemicals and how-to's to tan a hide at home. I don't think it's that hard but I've never tried it.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would contact a Taxidermist near you. See what they recomend. Alot of times they send hides to be tanned proffesionally. You need to be sure to tell them you would like it soft when you get it back though.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks! I need to see a taxidermist about getting a squirrel mounted. I'll check with them.

Mike


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

USA Foxx and Fur in Minnesota they do excellent work. Or Moyle mink and tannery if you just want it tanned. But I think USA Foxx can do the tanning and the garment making all at the same place. Make sure when you skinn it to cut off as much fat as you can and salt the hide down. Use a fine stock salt and dont skimp on it. This will draw alot of moisture out of the hide and dry it out for you. Yes I do taxidermy and have tanned thousands of hides so the advice is solid, Good luck and post a pic of the finished product


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Coonripper! 

Mike


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

You might also check out something called Liqua-soft. Research Mannikins sells it - let me go find a link...

Here it is: http://www.rmi-online.com/advanced_..._in_description=1&keywords=Liqua-soft&x=5&y=7

I've never used this particular product myself, but I used to use the Liqua-Tan when I did taxidermy, and it does tan the hide well, but left it stiff (which is what you would want on a taxidermy mount). I believe you have to use both products together to get the tanned hide to be soft. Anyway, a lot of people I knew used it for rugs and couch throws they made out of whole hides, so I assume it would soften it enough to make a vest out of. And it wouldn't cost a lot - you could do it yourself. You just paint the Liqua-Tan on the inside of the hide and let it dry. I don't know what the method is for the Liqua-Soft, but it's probably just a matter of rubbing it into the flesh side of the hide.

Whichever way you decide to do it, please post back and let us know the results, OK? I'm considering keeping the hide from our bull (soon to be steer) when we butcher him, and I was thinking of trying the Liqua-Soft for that. But if there's a better way, I'd love to know!

~Lannie


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I have two tanning kits i am selling. They have everything you need plus a DVD that shows you how. I did 3 cow hides last year. The kits are $40.00 plus shipping. PM me if you want to see a picture of the kit. Vickie


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Vickie, what is needed besides the kit to tan a hide? I dont' want a vat of stinking stuff around for several weeks...if you know what I mean. Can you give a brief basic outline of what you have to do?

Lannie, I'm off to check your link.

Mike


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

The hardest part of doing a cow hide is thinning the hide. you have to thin the hide down.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

All I know is that where I'm at the taxidermists are waaayyy expensive. So I just salt the cow hides until I have the time and materials to do it myself. I have one left salted for a year now and it's fine. Once long ago I got a deer hide and just salted it and scraped it a bit to soften it, and it made a fine rug which lasted for years (no chemicals or anything else on it). Tried brain tanning a couple times and it was a yucky mess (flies and bad time of year -hot). Found some good stuff you could buy in bulk to do chemical tanning but can't remember where, but much cheaper to buy in bulk and figure it yourself than the tanning kits.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I do it. I leave the hair on. I don't make buck skin, to much time. Any way... Do not salt and dry the hide unless you want to work on a long long time. If you don't have time to do it right away fold it onto it's self, flesh to flesh roll it up and store it in the freezer. When you are ready you will need to flesh it with the scrap bar. get everything off. When you are happy you can tan it with KOH or the animals brain. ( each animal has the right amount of brain to do it's own hide.) You must smoke it or when it gets wet it will harden up. I hang the hide over a small 3 foot tepie type thing i made. then cover it with a box that a pipe from my outside woodstove is put into. i let it smoke for about 20- 30 minute. Done. Now i can wash it if i need to. My kits have The KOH, scrapper . softening cord, pumus stone and DVD. It would make a great gift too. I hope this helps Vickie


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Vickie is that soft enough to make anything with or just to hang and look at? Sounds kind of fun but i want something that i can work with and make into something.


----------

